# database of reptile/phib shops



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Just thinking could we make a detailed list in this section of rep/phib pet shops in our local areas? or would they want it to be posted in a different part of the forum?
for instance

Southwest
cornwall

*Gills & Geckos*
st.Austell 
Good selection of Reptiles a few differnet Amphibians
Gills and Geckos - Exotic Pet Shop, Cornwall. Huge range in Stock.

*Chasewater Garden Center*
Truro
Selection of Fish Small section of Reps & Amphibians

*Black Acre Garden Center*
Indian Queens
Reptile house allways has something diferent 

and so on for all the areas around the uk


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jezza84 said:


> Just thinking could we make a detailed list in this section of rep/phib pet shops in our local areas? or would they want it to be posted in a different part of the forum?
> for instance
> 
> Southwest
> ...


I like the idea, but I guess someone would have to sit down and actually co-ordinate it.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

i dont mind writing it up just need people to post there local shops and i will take it from there. we could use this as a donner topic for people to post and then i will start a new topic with the actual list in, this is something that may take a while but i think we can all gain from having as a ref


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

South West
Bristol Area:

*Almondsbury Garden Centre*

Reptiles / Phibs can be found in the fish department. Usually a selection of leopard geckos, bearded dragons, USA Treefs, horned frogs, tomota frogs and some other goodies.

*Reptile Zone

*The best shop in this area in my opinion. Stocks the usual suspects and along with some spectacular species, this is an must go. A little expensive.

*Jurrasic Reps

*Small shop, stocks the basics but also has some rarer species! Staff are very welcoming. Prices are good.

*Cadbury Garden Centre*

The best garden centre for exotics, stocks most things but has a nice selction of rarer 'phibs and inverts, which most shops lack.

*Blagdon Water Gardens

*Again a good garden centre, stocks most common species. A little out into the country though!

*Breeders:

The Speckled Gecko - *The Speckled Gecko - Home


----------



## ellabella (Feb 25, 2008)

I am also a breeder in the South West, i am located 4 miles from the A303, near Yeovil and Wincanton. 

we are offering a 10% off to all RFUK members.

The web site is,

Home - South West Geckos


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

cool cheers jake :2thumb: will wait for some more people to post some of there local pet shops then i will make a new topic and start writing them up


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I could do one for Ashford or waterlife, unless manda or jay wants to!


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

ill do pro exotics greenock scotland


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

good work people this is exactly the thing i was trying to do once we get a little bit more i will either edit my original post or start a new topic. hopefully someone will make it sticky, will just be a nice ref if people are travling or going on holiday some where they will be able to use this as a reference
thanks for the support
:2thumb:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

South West, Devon
Plymouth Area:

*The Ark, Colin Campbell Court, Western Approach*
Small selection of amphibians including Fire Bellied Toads, Fire Bellied Newts, Axolotls, USA Green Tree Frogs, Whites Tree Frogs, Grey Tree Frogs and Tomato Frogs.
Chameleons, Bearded Dragons, Chinese Water Dragons, Leopard Geckos, Skinks etc
Snakes and Spiders.
Good selection of equipment and supplies, helpful staff who will order anything not stocked.

*Tamar Aquatics, Tamar View Garden Centre, Carkeel, Saltash*
Small selection of reptiles, spiders and amphibians inc. mudpuppies, also terrapins.
Good selection of equipment and supplies.
Very helpful staff who can order items not stocked, inc. animals.
Cheapest in the area for live food.

*Reptile World, Lister Close, Newnham Ind Est, Plympton*
Large selection of snakes and lizards. Small selection of amphibians and spiders.
Large selection of equipment and supplies.

*Ensleigh Garden and Leisure, A38 Ivybridge*
Good selection of snakes, lizards and spiders. Small selection of amphibians and terrapins. 
Good selection of equipment and supplies.

*Maidenhead Aquatics, Plymouth Garden Centre, Crownhill*
Small selection of reptiles, amphibians and equipment.

*Emperor Tropicals, St Erth Road, Pennycross*
Sometimes has tropical crabs, dwarf and clawed frogs available. Their website is now also mentioning newts, FBT's and axolotls. 

*Two By Two, Embankment Road*
Ok for snakes, lizards and spiders. Small selection of amphibians and inverts.
Small selection of equipment.


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

*North wales and surrounding*:
All descriptions are from previous visits so your experience may differ.
*Queens pets (Rhyl):*
Small shop with small collection of snakes, small lizards such as anoles and bearded dragons, one or two amphibians such as Fire bellied toads and one or two T's. New opened and little shop space so not many animals although specimens are of a good quality such as their Banded Cali King.
*Scabby... sorry Abbey pets (Rhyl): *
Will put on just for sake of it, some cats in a hutch, small mammals such as rats, rabbits, hamsters etc. Birds such as budgies. Also small selection of snakes, lizards and amphibians. And a few T's and Shelled. Only good thing i could say is they sometimes have species which are less common in shops in the area such as Columbian rainbow boa's and Fire sal's. 
*The Living Rainforest (Rhyl):*
An extensive selection of snakes such as your basic royals and corns as well as some less common species such as mexican blacks and Gophers. Small selection of amphibians comprising mainly of basic species such as Fire bellied toads, White's, USA greens etc, although occasionally Steve will get some darts or rarer species in to make available. Very extensive selection of T's, from Slings to adults. Lizards, lizards and more lizards, consisting of smaller species such as anoles, and beardy and leo morphs and also larger species such as Iguanas and Water dragons of both localities, a variety of Torts including Indian stars, Larger adult specimens as well as babies. Steve also stock APH and a small selection of birds as well as some inverts such as roaches, mantids and millipedes.
*Chrysalis Pets (Buckley):*
Only been in once but they have a pretty large floor area. They stock a large number of snakes, lizards, not too sure about Phibs and T's. Also have tortoises and fish. The aquariums are of adequate quality and so are the viv's. Also stock Rabbits and other small mammals.
*Cheshire:*
*Contact pets and Tackle (Blacon, Chester):*
Not been in but according to friend they have and extensive range of T's in store. Site says they have a good selection of phibs, lizards, snakes and torts, as well as other inverts.
*Cheshire water life and Falconry (Nantwich):*
Large selection of marine and freshwater fish, also have a decent range of lizards including less common species such as viper gecko's, large bosc's. Small selection of snakes, APH, torts and amphibians. Clean well laid out building, also have an outdoor falconry section that the public can walk around, and a park for the kids.
*Simply Seahorses/exotics (Nantwich):*
Large selection of marine fish, seahorses, and pipe fish in the aquatics unit, in the next section they have APH, marmosets, lizards such as black tree monitors, water dragons etc, small selection of snakes, amphibians, not sure on T's, Torts or Inverts but did not see any. Only thing was most tanks and vivs were quite grubby but still a good selection.

There is more but have not been to them/ do not remember names


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Waterways Garden Centre (Wrexham):*
Fairly out of the way i.e. difficult to find, but satisfactory quality. Selection of fish, lizards, snakes and amphibians. Plants in the garden centre area and other outdoorsie equipment, Herp accessories are pretty good such as their larger vivs for sale in various shapes and sizes.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

the List so far.......

Southwest
cornwall

*Gills & Geckos*
st.Austell 
Good selection of Reptiles a few differnet Amphibians
Gills and Geckos - Exotic Pet Shop, Cornwall. Huge range in Stock.

*Chasewater Garden Center*
Truro
Selection of Fish Small section of Reps & Amphibians

*Black Acre Garden Center*
Indian Queens
Reptile house allways has something diferent 

South West
Bristol Area:

*Almondsbury Garden Centre*

Reptiles / Phibs can be found in the fish department. Usually a selection of leopard geckos, bearded dragons, USA Treefs, horned frogs, tomota frogs and some other goodies.

*Reptile Zone

*The best shop in this area in my opinion. Stocks the usual suspects and along with some spectacular species, this is an must go. A little expensive.

*Jurrasic Reps

*Small shop, stocks the basics but also has some rarer species! Staff are very welcoming. Prices are good.

*Cadbury Garden Centre*

The best garden centre for exotics, stocks most things but has a nice selction of rarer 'phibs and inverts, which most shops lack.

*Blagdon Water Gardens

*Again a good garden centre, stocks most common species. A little out into the country though!

*Breeders:

The Speckled Gecko - *The Speckled Gecko - Home

South West, Devon
Plymouth Area:

*The Ark, Colin Campbell Court, Western Approach*
Small selection of amphibians including Fire Bellied Toads, Fire Bellied Newts, Axolotls, USA Green Tree Frogs, Whites Tree Frogs, Grey Tree Frogs and Tomato Frogs.
Chameleons, Bearded Dragons, Chinese Water Dragons, Leopard Geckos, Skinks etc
Snakes and Spiders.
Good selection of equipment and supplies, helpful staff who will order anything not stocked.

*Tamar Aquatics, Tamar View Garden Centre, Carkeel, Saltash*
Small selection of reptiles, spiders and amphibians inc. mudpuppies, also terrapins.
Good selection of equipment and supplies.
Very helpful staff who can order items not stocked, inc. animals.
Cheapest in the area for live food.

*Reptile World, Lister Close, Newnham Ind Est, Plympton*
Large selection of snakes and lizards. Small selection of amphibians and spiders.
Large selection of equipment and supplies.

*Ensleigh Garden and Leisure, A38 Ivybridge*
Good selection of snakes, lizards and spiders. Small selection of amphibians and terrapins. 
Good selection of equipment and supplies.

*Maidenhead Aquatics, Plymouth Garden Centre, Crownhill*
Small selection of reptiles, amphibians and equipment.

*Emperor Tropicals, St Erth Road, Pennycross*
Sometimes has tropical crabs, dwarf and clawed frogs available. Their website is now also mentioning newts, FBT's and axolotls. 

*Two By Two, Embankment Road*
Ok for snakes, lizards and spiders. Small selection of amphibians and inverts.
Small selection of equipment.

*North wales and surrounding*:
All descriptions are from previous visits so your experience may differ.
*
Queens pets (Rhyl):*
Small shop with small collection of snakes, small lizards such as anoles and bearded dragons, one or two amphibians such as Fire bellied toads and one or two T's. New opened and little shop space so not many animals although specimens are of a good quality such as their Banded Cali King.
*
Scabby... sorry Abbey pets (Rhyl): *
Will put on just for sake of it, some cats in a hutch, small mammals such as rats, rabbits, hamsters etc. Birds such as budgies. Also small selection of snakes, lizards and amphibians. And a few T's and Shelled. Only good thing i could say is they sometimes have species which are less common in shops in the area such as Columbian rainbow boa's and Fire sal's. 
*
The Living Rainforest (Rhyl):*
An extensive selection of snakes such as your basic royals and corns as well as some less common species such as mexican blacks and Gophers. Small selection of amphibians comprising mainly of basic species such as Fire bellied toads, White's, USA greens etc, although occasionally Steve will get some darts or rarer species in to make available. Very extensive selection of T's, from Slings to adults. Lizards, lizards and more lizards, consisting of smaller species such as anoles, and beardy and leo morphs and also larger species such as Iguanas and Water dragons of both localities, a variety of Torts including Indian stars, Larger adult specimens as well as babies. Steve also stock APH and a small selection of birds as well as some inverts such as roaches, mantids and millipedes.
*
Chrysalis Pets (Buckley):*
Only been in once but they have a pretty large floor area. They stock a large number of snakes, lizards, not too sure about Phibs and T's. Also have tortoises and fish. The aquariums are of adequate quality and so are the viv's. Also stock Rabbits and other small mammals.
*
Cheshire:*
*
Contact pets and Tackle (Blacon, Chester):*
Not been in but according to friend they have and extensive range of T's in store. Site says they have a good selection of phibs, lizards, snakes and torts, as well as other inverts.
*
Cheshire water life and Falconry (Nantwich):*
Large selection of marine and freshwater fish, also have a decent range of lizards including less common species such as viper gecko's, large bosc's. Small selection of snakes, APH, torts and amphibians. Clean well laid out building, also have an outdoor falconry section that the public can walk around, and a park for the kids.
*
Simply Seahorses/exotics (Nantwich):*
Large selection of marine fish, seahorses, and pipe fish in the aquatics unit, in the next section they have APH, marmosets, lizards such as black tree monitors, water dragons etc, small selection of snakes, amphibians, not sure on T's, Torts or Inverts but did not see any. Only thing was most tanks and vivs were quite grubby but still a good selection.

*Waterways Garden Centre (Wrexham):*
Fairly out of the way i.e. difficult to find, but satisfactory quality. Selection of fish, lizards, snakes and amphibians. Plants in the garden centre area and other outdoorsie equipment, Herp accessories are pretty good such as their larger vivs for sale in various shapes and sizes.

good work poeple thanks to everyone who has contributed so far, will hold off a little longer hopefully for a few more post on different areas then will make a new thread


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Maidenhead Plymouth no longer do reptiles and amphibians.

We (Bretonside Tropicals Plymouth) sell African dwarf clawed frogs and we can get xenopus, fire belly toads and fire belly newts.. Other things do come up on the list sometimes.


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

Exeter, Devon 

*Tiny Boas*

25 East Wonford Hill
Heavitree
Exeter, Devon
EX1 3BS


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

northwest wirral
repti-lisious repti-lisious excellent service, will give advice on all sorts, and will try to source whatever you need or want if they havent got it in!!


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

South West, Devon
Torquay

*Aquator, Hele Road, Torquay*
Nice selection of amphibians inc. USA Green Tree Frogs, Whites Tree Frogs, Horned Frogs and Red Eyed Tree Frogs.
Lizards and snakes.
Good selection of equipment and live food.


----------

